# Fine Carpentry Skills



## woodbutchr (Jul 31, 2007)

Thought I'd share with y'all some fine carpentry I came across yesterday 
I just had to get some pictures of it! I just don't see stuff like this every day.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

That will hold.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Safe to say we all have seen worse.

Who is the Rembrandt of said masterpiece?


----------



## woodbutchr (Jul 31, 2007)

The owner was wanting me to put the roof over the trailer but I just ain't got the time. So he got some friend of his to do it in the afternoons, bless his heart.


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

From the pitch of the roof, it looks like a double wide. Wait till the first flock of buzzards lands on it.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey, I've got five carpentry skills, too!! :laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

looks like they nailed it good:thumbsup:


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Now this what I call Carpentry skills, I wonder if instructions came with that :whistling :laughing:



woodbutchr said:


> Thought I'd share with y'all some fine carpentry I came across yesterday
> I just had to get some pictures of it! I just don't see stuff like this every day.


----------



## galla35 (Feb 27, 2009)

hahaha makes me look like bass!


----------



## RizzoMaryland (Feb 12, 2007)

The carpentry pales in comparison to what it is covering.


----------



## JohnLINY (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks like he used the trailer roof next door as a model for his fine work. Plus a couple of beers to improve his measuring and cutting accuracy.

I think he may have been getting paid by the nail.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Just one *FINE D-I-Y* home carpentry. :whistling


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Bootiful, just bootiful!
Steve


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

What??? No gutters!!! Well at least you dont have to worry bout snow load! Do you??


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

If thats a window in palace photo 1, it isnt flashed right...
Everything else looks perfect.


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

Have you seen my photo of crown molding installed flat (no spring angle), upside down, and with corners lapped (no miters or copes)?


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Bass,
That's one project you probably shouldn't have documented! Did you have any trouble getting paid?
Joe


----------



## MZ-HANDYMAN (Jun 7, 2009)

I've seen worse, And the guy was supposedly in his words the "Lead Carpenter" I'm no framer but my mitered framing is tight compared to his frehand mitres. You can always learn from anyone... Even a rookie can solve a problem you've had for years with his or her fresh eyes.

My Bro-in-law paid a FLEA MARKET construction company 21K to remodel his kitchen and 2 baths their door trim was butted NO MITERED CORNERS!!! Tile corners overlapped and get this... They added a band around the rest room but above the band the tile was overlapped opposite the bottom. tile was just started at the corner with no centering... it was a "kinda subway pattern" taped ceiling and then shot tecture... No Sanding, No float... Just texture... list goes on...

I asked him why he didn't hire me... He didn't want to wait but the job took 2 months and they never finished! I told him I would have done it fir 15K over 3 weekends with 2 equally qualified friends.

The list is loooooong on what these idiots did to another idiot!

Thanks for the giggle!


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

Railman said:


> Bass,
> That's one project you probably shouldn't have documented! Did you have any trouble getting paid?
> Joe


Ho Ho Ho!

I got called in to fix that job last summer... I was speechless. About 300' of 5-1/4" Azek on the fascia of a Victorian.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

Looks like a boat dock to me. Can I parked th' boat here?:boat: .


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

basswood said:


> Ho Ho Ho!
> 
> I got called in to fix that job last summer... I was speechless. About 300' of 5-1/4" Azek on the fascia of a Victorian.


 
Azek no good on a vicky Bass?


----------



## KTK (Jun 18, 2009)

The security guys did this. Fine butchered carpentry.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> The security guys did this.


Atleast he indicated that he did a poor job; although my framing is alot nicer I still don't know what i'm looking at in most of thoes pictures....guess thats why I'm not a framer!


----------



## woodbutchr (Jul 31, 2007)

WOW


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

KTK said:


> View attachment 19832
> 
> 
> The security guys did this. Fine butchered carpentry.


 :sad::blink::laughing::notworthy


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> Azek no good on a vicky Bass?


No good if... installed upside down, with no spring angle, and with lap-jointed corners.

The temp extremes here in Minnesota (from triple digit heat in Summer to -40* in Winter) also make Azek an iffy choice for long runs. The stuff moves like crazy. I do prefer wood.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

KTK said:


> The security guys did this. Fine butchered carpentry.


:no::laughing: I love the writing on the wall.....:laughing:


----------

